#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜猜OWO

## 小白熊

這是我看的動漫裡的一張卡OWO

猜猜看卡明&動漫吧 ((雖然去查圖就有了=3=

----------


## 喵太郎

喔喔是CardFight!! Vanguard w不過我沒有玩www

上面那張是白夜・芬里爾
下面兩張是弗蘭巴烏・擊退者和柯伊魯巴烏・擊退者ww

----------

